# With all the players the warriors have now, not including draft pics...



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

WHO SHOULD BE TRADED AND FOR WHOM.. smart trades here people... not lop sided trades...

Steve Logan - PG
Gilbert Arenas - PG/SG
Bob Sura - PG/SG
Jason Richardson - SG
Jiri Welsch- PG/SG/SF
Mike Dunleavy- SF
Troy Murphy - PF/C
Adonal Foyle - PF/C
Eric Dampier - C
Danny Fortson - PF

Chris Mills - FA (free agent)
Cedric Henderson - FA
Mookie Blaylock - FA
Dean Oliver - FA

I really doubt the W's are going resign any of these free agents... and I hope they don't...

Who should we trade? for whom? Why? REALISTIC TRADE SCENARIOS HERE PEOPLE, NOT PIPE DREAM TRADES OR LOP SIDED TRADES..!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

first of all i dont trade richardson and dunleavy.that leaves a list that includes;
jamison
murphy
welsch
fortson
sura
second dont make a deal to just make a deal,if you can bring in an andre miller then package some of those guys i listed and do it.they have to look at this as a 3 or 4 year process,dont panic.


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*HMM...*

JAMISON MAX PLAYER= HARD TO MOVE= TWEENER
MURPHY = GS IS NOT READY TO GIVE UP ON THIS KID YET, ONLY 1 YEAR UNDER HIS BELT..
FORTSON= PLEASE SOME, PLEASE TRADE FOR THIS GUY.
SURA= HAS SOME TRADE VALUE DUE TO REVIVED PLAY FROM LAST YEAR, BUT BAD BACK COULD HINDER TRADE VALUE..
JIRI- SINCE WE GAVE UP A LOT TO GET THIS GUY.. I JUST DON'T WANT TO TRADE THIS GUY... REMEMBER TO PHILLY, A FIRST ROUNDER, AND ANOTHER FUTURE FIRST OR SECOND.. CAN'T WASTE THIS GUY ON A TRADE


----------



## mindnsoul (Jul 23, 2002)

I'd love the Warriors to work a 3 way trade that'll send Jamison, Welsch, & a conditional (top 5 pick protected) 1st rounder to the Cavs; the Cavs sending Miller to the Clips, and the Clips sending Wilcox & a salary player to the Warriors. This will never happen considering the 3 teams I listed happen to be the 3 worst managed teams in the league.


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*I DUNNO IF THIS WOULD WORK SALARY WISE...*

JAMISON IS A MAX PLAYER, EVEN THOUGH THE SALARY CAP WENT DOWN, AND HE'LL ONLY MAKE 70-80 MIL INSTEAD OF THE 100 MIL THEY THOUGHT HE WOULD MAKE?

BESIDES I WOULD RATHER GET RID OF FORTSON AND DAMPIER, FIRST THAN TWEENER TWAN..


----------



## mindnsoul (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: I DUNNO IF THIS WOULD WORK SALARY WISE...*



> Originally posted by *NISMO *
> JAMISON IS A MAX PLAYER, EVEN THOUGH THE SALARY CAP WENT DOWN, AND HE'LL ONLY MAKE 70-80 MIL INSTEAD OF THE 100 MIL THEY THOUGHT HE WOULD MAKE?
> 
> BESIDES I WOULD RATHER GET RID OF FORTSON AND DAMPIER, FIRST THAN TWEENER TWAN..


If the Cavs were to sign Miller, he'd most likely be close to the max. It's just the Clippers who don't have a huge salary player. But the fact that Jamison is a tweener is why I want to trade him for a young PF.

Dampier is will finish his contract with the Warriors. This big goof has a huge contract, and by the way he plays, the Warriors would be lucky if a team were to grab him. But for sure, Fortson needs to be moved, and right now, I don't care what we get in return so long as we're not stuck with another big contract after this coming season.


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

trade all these guys;

Fortson
Damp
Sura
Mills-I dont think he's a free agent yet.


I dont care who we get in return as long as they are in the last year of their deal. We are going all rookie team this year anyway, so clear as much cap space as possible for a run at J-Kidd or another SUPERSTAR next summer.

That would be sweet.


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*TRUE THAT.. FURY29*

We might as well go with the clippers footsteps.. and see where it takes us... we might not win as much but makes it more exciting.. and just take a chance at a good free agent next year,.


----------



## mindnsoul (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by *fury29 *
> trade all these guys;
> 
> Fortson
> ...


Sura & Mills are both in the last years of their contracts, so they are what you want. They are a combined $11.5 million. Plenty for Kidd.


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

Sounds good. You think Kidd would go for it? I don't think Arenas would mind learning behind the grand master of the dish..


----------



## mindnsoul (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by *fury29 *
> Sounds good. You think Kidd would go for it? I don't think Arenas would mind learning behind the grand master of the dish..


Kidd better sign for $11.5 million, but my guess is that he'd take less than that.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

I'd trade Dampier, Fortson, and Dunleavy.


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*HEY JASON CAFFIENE*

WHAT DON'T YOU LIKE ABOUT DUNLEAVY'S GAME? I MEAN YOU HAVEN'T SEEN ONE REALY NBA FROM THIS KID YET, YET YOU KEEP ON INSISTING THE W'S SHOULD TRADE THIS KID.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

LETS ALL USE CAP LOCKS FROM NOW ON. THEY LOOK REALLY COOL.


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*IT WAS USED TO GET YOUR ATTENTION "thats all"*

It was used just to get your attention "THAT'S ALL"


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *mindnsoul *
> 
> Sura & Mills are both in the last years of their contracts, so they are what you want. They are a combined $11.5 million. Plenty for Kidd.


I'm pretty sure that Bobby Sura has TWO years left on his contract, not ONE. $5.5 mil next season, then $6.2 mil in 2003-04.

Somebody around here suggested that the Warriors could trade Danny Fortson to the Lake Show for two guys whose contracts are up after next season, Tracy Murray and Samaki Walker. Well, the Lake Show is NOT going to trade for four more years of Danny Fortson--take a look at how much Shaq's contract is going to balloon over the next few seasons, and you'll understand why. Jerry Buss wants to win, but he isn't interested in a $70 mil payroll.

HOWEVER, I think the Lake Show could use two years of Bobby Sura in exchange for those same two dudes, Murray and Walker. He could do for the Lake Show what Brian Shaw used to do. And he'd be off the books in a couple of seasons, which is probably about when the Lake Show's run will be coming to an end.

ALSO: You want to get rid of Sura's contract to free up as much PT for Arenas, Logan, Richardson, and Welsch. NOT so you can sign Jason Kidd. Jason Kidd is NOT going to sign with the Warriors, people!


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

C'mon Caffiene man, 

You are just going to have to accept that we have the D Jr. There is nothing that you can do now. You must now join the ranks of the enthusiastic W's followers who are willing to blindly walk into the new arena with a WINNING attitude.


----------



## Bearcat (Jul 15, 2002)

You should trade Steve Logan to the Denver Nuggets! I couldnt think of a better idea if i spent months trying...


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*G.S. and MEMPHIS*

How about a trade with memphis that sends dunleavy Jr. and Danny Fortson to the grizz for Mike Dickerson, Stro Swift, and Brevin Knight. I'm almost positive the money won't work so G.S. includes cash in the deal or throws in Logan......


----------



## mindnsoul (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: G.S. and MEMPHIS*



> Originally posted by *w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y *
> Mike Dickerson, Stro Swift, and Brevin Knight


These are all players the Warriors don't need.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

Alright well technically speaking G.S. don't really need anybody except a stud at center and a stud PG. But... for Fort and Dunleavy JR you get a bonafide at least 6pts off the bench and in BKnight you get a solid point who last year avg 5asts off the bench and in Stro he has shown signs of being very talented and explosive he just need a little time and G.S. ain't going to the finals anytime soon...


----------



## mindnsoul (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by *w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y *
> Alright well technically speaking G.S. don't really need anybody except a stud at center and a stud PG. But... for Fort and Dunleavy JR you get a bonafide at least 6pts off the bench and in BKnight you get a solid point who last year avg 5asts off the bench and in Stro he has shown signs of being very talented and explosive he just need a little time and G.S. ain't going to the finals anytime soon...


The Warriors already have 5 guards on the team and 2 centers. Adding Knight & Dickerson would make 7 guards on the team and with Swift being another PF/C, it'd just create log jams everywhere. The only way this trade would work is if Memphis gave up Gasol (not likely) or Battier, but even still Menphis doesn't need another PF or SF since they already have Battier at the 3 and Gasol at the 4 with Gooden backing them both up. They should worry about getting a better PG & maybe a good defensive center.


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

Sorry Whiteboy. That would be a great deal for the Grizz but nothing more than a horrible move for the W's. It's good to be optimistic though.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

Well I tried?!!!


----------



## Bearcat (Jul 15, 2002)

You would be crazy to exchange Logan for Brevin Knight... Brevin Knight makes a great backup point guard and brings quick hands on defense and dribble and penetration/passing skills on offense but he is about an inch or some shorter then Logan and is packin about 20 less pounds of muscle on his frame. He doesnt have the size or strength to defend someone if they decide to run a post up play against him. He is quicker and faster for sure but he is a lot smaller and he also has no shot whatsoever from the outside so you dont even really have to defend his shot, just dare him to take it... That being said Brevin makes a great backup and does bring a ton of possitives to the point guard slot. Giving him up for Logan would be insane tho. 

Add about 20 pounds and an inch or so to Brevin Knights body. Give him a Jordan/Kobe style midrange fadeaway game. Give Knight a thee point shot that is better then say fellow Bearcat Nick Van Exel's stroke and then give him super end of game clutch ability much like NVE and you would pretty much have Logan... Altho Brevin would still need some work on his free throw shooting since Logan usually shoots near 90% from the line... How bout tradin Logan to Denver for a wooden nickel? If you wanna give him away id be more then willing to go along with it! Tons of people talk about NVE and his clutch shooting ability to win games but he aint nothin like Logan! Im sure you will learn that soon enough tho. He is absolutly the man at taking the last shot and winning the game. The list of victims is so long its scary...


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

Im looking forward to it. The W's can really use someone with a clutch shot towards the end of the game. I hope the list of victims grows for 15 years....GO W's! is it November yet?


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*You could say add this add that to knight.. but the point is..*

You could say add this add that to knight.. but the point is.. he dosn't have those moves, weight and height.. that is why the W's don't want your junk from memphis.. the only guy that is worth is PAU.


----------

